# swell.gr : Audi Q5 (Paint Correction/Wolfs Protection)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Last week swell.gr welcomed an Audi Q5 for paintwork correction.
Lots of paint defects, swirls from automated car washes and lots of failed attempts to clean tree sap with a kitchen sponge. Car was booked for 3 days in order to achieve the perfect result.

Car was clayed with wolf's Chemicals Clay and Pink Slip as lube.
I was impressed with the clay, and its cleaning ability.

*PTG Readings*





































On the spots that were scratched with the kitchen sponge, I had to wetsand them with 2000 and 3000 grit.

Compounding was done with WP-6H, with very good results removing deep scratches and wetsanding marks.

Finishing stage was done with WP-4N και WP-1N.

*Before & After *


























































































































































*50/50*














































The last day paintwork was cleaned with IPA and sealed with Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap.
Wind screen and the rest of the glass Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard.

*Final *








































































































































thanx for reading and watching.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Good work on this, as usual!


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

incredible transformation mate!! :argie::argie:
keep up the brilliant work..:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work Mike :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job! Nice reflection shots.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent work and results Mike!


----------



## Dodger69 (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent work


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Another excellent work for Mike & swell.gr
Great job mate


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Work, looks much better


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's hope that the owner decides to keep the kitchen sponge at the kitchen from now on.

Great Work mike. The finish is really glossy and wet.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very smart, excellent enhancement and attention to detail.

Many thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great work mate. Common sense doesn't seem to improve with budget!


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

stunning results mate:doublesho


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice! How do you compared wolf's polishes against it rivals (menz, sonus, scholl)
How it would suits newbie who starts polishing?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Very nice! How do you compared wolf's polishes against it rivals (menz, sonus, scholl)
> How it would suits newbie who starts polishing?


Hi there mate Thanks for your comments. Wolf's polishes, and especially the leveler is exceptional for ceramic coats, usage with the rotary. Its main advantage is that it doesn't dust and leaven an even and uniform surface while correcting. 
Hope that helped.

edit: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188078
you can see a review from Rui.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Mike :thumb:
Boy that car was in a real mess , the Wolf's Polishes worked wonders on this super rock hard Audi paint .

I must order some off Jessie :wave:

Mario *


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Good job my friend.
Amazing turnaround.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work Mike! :thumb:


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

I really love this job Mike!!
The car was in very bad condition before your ''treatment''.keep going mate!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good work on a big car, with a hard clearcoat


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice!!! 3 days spent on the car is a top effort, you guys are worth more money!!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work !!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys for yours kind comments


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Auuuooooo!! Nice work buddies !! How did 6H work for you on the cerami-suck paint?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Auuuooooo!! Nice work buddies !! How did 6H work for you on the cerami-suck paint?


Thanx Jesse. It worked Swell!!!:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Auuuooooo!! Nice work buddies !! How did 6H work for you on the cerami-suck paint?


what do you think about the reflection money shot Jesse?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## theostoubos (Aug 29, 2010)

Honestly... What was the guy who did this to the car thinking .... Please tell me it was not the owner...










Great job Mike. Super transformation.

Theo


----------

